# replacing patio doors with french doors



## denise1234 (9 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know the approx cost of replacing a patio door with french doors. Is is a big job? Thanks


----------



## DamoH (10 Oct 2006)

Depend of the size of the opening? i.e. French doors will be take up half the opening space of standard patio doors, thus you can either block / brick up the remainder or put glass panels either side.


----------



## Colette (13 Oct 2006)

I got French Doors installed a few months ago.  They cost me 1650 euro.  I have two doors and a glass panel at the side.


----------



## nai (13 Oct 2006)

DamoH said:


> Depend of the size of the opening? i.e. French doors will be take up half the opening space of standard patio doors, thus you can either block / brick up the remainder or put glass panels either side.


 
what do you mean by this ? you can get French Doors made in more than one size.


----------



## DamoH (13 Oct 2006)

Then they are not french doors.... French doors are defined by a standard width


----------



## Lambda (13 Oct 2006)

would not advise french door in ireland. Over here, french door open outward (unlike french one which open inward) hence hinges are located outside. So all a burgler need to do get in is to hammer the hinge shaft out and the door fell off. most supplier like you local upvc shop use cheap steel hinges... this is even more fun... I have see some heavy hinges on big french doors that would survive anything but it was in an hotel and i'd say they paid a lot for them.


----------



## NHG (16 Oct 2006)

French doors can be made to measure.  For weathering purposes they are better to open outwards.  Never thought about the problem of the burglar breaking off hinge!


----------



## nai (16 Oct 2006)

DamoH said:


> Then they are not french doors.... French doors are defined by a standard width


 
would love to know where this gem of info came from - please expand !


----------



## daisy22 (16 Oct 2006)

_would not advise french door in ireland. Over here, french door open outward (unlike french one which open inward) hence hinges are located outside._


I have french doors in my house and they open inwards so someone must be providing them in Ireland.


----------



## NHG (16 Oct 2006)

I have 3 sets of inward opening timber french doors in my house and I have no problems with any of them.

I have posted previously that outward opening french doors are better for sealing and weathering.  I work in the trade and have seen both inward and outward ones fitted with no problems.  Usually on architects drawings they show the french doors outward opening.

If outward opening it is important as with garage doors to have a hold open arm or restrictor fitted to protect the doors and plaster reveals when a gust of wind comes.


----------



## DamoH (16 Oct 2006)

nai...."would love to know where this gem of info came from - please expand !"

6 years studying Architecture and structural design


----------



## nai (16 Oct 2006)

DamoH said:


> nai...."would love to know where this gem of info came from - please expand !"
> 
> 6 years studying Architecture and structural design


 
fair enough but can you please expand - what is the actual measurement that dictates what is a french door and what is not - is there a standard measurement for a patio door and if you go above/below this width it's not a patio door any more (from your first post) - seeing as a patio door is twice the opening space of French door ..........


----------



## MANA (27 Feb 2015)

I know that this topic is quite old, but some people might still find it. The easiest explanation for the name of French doors is that when you open them fully there is no bar in the middle so you can use whole space of opening (same for French windows). Doesn't matter, they can be outward or inward openable. Price may vary depending on components used eg. PVC french doors can be build using window profiles (mostly inward opening with tilt in option on one sash, price for 1,8 m wide and 2,1 m high around 1000 euro) or using thicker door profiles (most popular, inward or outward opening, price around 1500-2000).


----------

